# Difficult body type for CC...recommendations?



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I've been looking at getting involved in handguns and participating in concealed carry, but I've got a difficult body type: 6'2", and 135 lbs. Like a human walking stick. :mrgreen:

I really don't have much of an idea where to start. Any recommendations on what holsters, guns, and carry style to go with? Other than go to the gym... 

KG


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Actually being thin should make it a bit easier to carry. Your cloths are naturally a loose fit to start with. An in the wasteband type holster should work well with a loose shirt. I'm 6' and 208 lbs. I don't like my cloths to be to baggy but I've had to make a few concessions. I'm painfully aware of the extra with my Para 1911 adds to my right hip and I can sure see it in a mirror but as long as I wear a loose shirt to hide the butt no one sees it. The real trick is to keep the handle from "printing" through your shirt. Most people on the whole aren't very observant. You do have to dress diffrently for the most part. I like to tuck in my tee shirts but I wear them untucked when I carry and I have to make sure they are both full and long enough to hide. As far as a choice of weapon is concerned it is really up to you. Just about anything with in reason will work. I would choose something that you can shoot well with and has enough stopping power to do the job. I like the Commander size 1911 because it is thin and meets all my requirements as a defense weapon. I would encourage you to sit down and take a long look at what you are actually doing when you carry. It is a big responsability and you need to have your heard screwed on streight.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

gmaske said:


> Actually being thin should make it a bit easier to carry.


I agree. Those blessed individuals with love handles (ahem...me) have a slightly harder time I would imagine. The sides on me push the grip of the gun out slightly. It's a mix finding the right holster and belt. Next is a good belt for me (I'm going with Galco). I've already lost 100lbs from where I started, it gets really hard from there. These sides won't ever go away. :smt022

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I agree. Those blessed individuals with love handles (ahem...me) have a slightly harder time I would imagine. The sides on me push the grip of the gun out slightly. It's a mix finding the right holster and belt. Next is a good belt for me (I'm going with Galco). I've already lost 100lbs from where I started, it gets really hard from there. These sides won't ever go away. :smt022
> 
> -Jeff-:smt1099


I have found that there is a sweet spot were the butt tucks the best. If your hogleg is to far forward it will flag and if it's to far back you get pretty much the same effect. The holster I'm using now sets the butt of the gun low enough to ride just below the ribs and it tucks confortablely in to the flesh (fat!) below my ribs when sitting. The darn gun pretty much disapears when I sit down and that's cool! You are oh so right about a good belt. It will make a huge diffrence.


----------



## wahsben (Dec 31, 2007)

kg333 said:


> I've been looking at getting involved in handguns and participating in concealed carry, but I've got a difficult body type: 6'2", and 135 lbs. Like a human walking stick. :mrgreen:
> 
> I really don't have much of an idea where to start. Any recommendations on what holsters, guns, and carry style to go with? Other than go to the gym...
> 
> KG


I would check out the Crossbreed regular IWB or the supertuck IWB holsters and can recommend The Beltman and RaftersS Gunleather for belts.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

wahsben said:


> I would check out the Crossbreed regular IWB or the supertuck IWB holsters and can recommend The Beltman and RaftersS Gunleather for belts.


I absolutely :heart:LOVE:heart: my Crossbreed Supertuck!:supz:

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/index.html


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Big thanks to everyone for the quick replies! :smt023 I really like the look of the Supertuck there.

KG


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

From a Professional Personal Trainer...

As mentioned above....

AND add 500-1000 "clean" calories per DAY to your diet, in the form of weight gainer shakes, brown rice, ground turkey, etc... 500 per day is 3500 cal per week which is about 1 lb of weight gain per week... and lift as heavy as you can... 3 days per week.

Hours in the gym without a calorie jump is like building an addition on your house without a pile of lumber... You're tearing down the family rooom to build a 4th bedroom... Kinda redundant...

Good luck with BOTH!

JeffWard


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

What pistol or revolver are you thinking of? Some are harder to hide than others.

I am on the heavy side at 6' 2" and 245-250 but my carry position is in an area that is flat and fairly solid. Carry position is just behind 3:00. My M&P40 in a Galco Summer Comfort IWB lay's flat, right against the skin and out of sight with a loose cover shirt. If I attempt to lean over and touch my toes you might notice I have something in my belt but sitting standing or walking no problem.

I was built like you back in the 50's but finally fleshed out over time and especialy when I quit smoking 3 years back.

It's easier to hide a weapon than you might think because nobody is looking except us.

If fortunate enough to live in an open carry state absolute concealed is not all that important.

Good luck. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

The gun and position you want to carry are big factors. My nephew is tall and Skinny. He caries sequentially numbered Springfield 5" 1911s on a daily basis.

I work for Galco, I am and always have been a Galco fan. I can make several suggestions but need more info. I do this for a living, most of my recommendations will be Galco. It won’t be a commercial (despite what some members think) but this is where my specialty lies.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I'm just getting started, and don't have a handgun as of yet. I was considering either the Glock 19 or Glock 26. Any thoughts on these?

KG


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

excelent choice. Most holster manufactures offer many holsters for both.

when are you going to carry? What will you be wearing? What is your build?


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> excelent choice. Most holster manufactures offer many holsters for both.
> 
> when are you going to carry? What will you be wearing? What is your build?


1. To paraphrase someone from another thread, anywhere and everywhere the law legally allows.

2. I usually wear a T-Shirt with jean or khaki shorts in the summer, usually jeans in the winter. Occasionally slacks and a button-up shirt. However, I expected I might have to change my manner of dress somewhat.

3. As stated in the original post, I'm 6'2", 135 lbs. Long and thin, so anything sticking out much from my frame would get noticed fast.

KG


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Glock 19 and 26 are excellent choices. An IWB holster will work very well for you. Galco makes some excellent holsters along these lines, including the Summer Special.


----------

